# Question About Jessem 08350 Doweling Jing



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

*Question About Jessem 08350 Doweling Jig*

Can someone explain to me how this jig was properly aligned at the 1:42 mark in this video? The index mark for the jig is off the board. The only solution I see is to guestimate the centering by sighting the line in the center of the hole to be drilled or by guessing when the line is center in the "U" channel. Neither method seems accurate.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike at 1:42 he has finished drilling the 3rd row of holes and is removing the jig from the board. Is it the step leading to the 3rd row of holes you mean?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The index mark is actuAlly on the face of the vertical board...he set it up earlier...


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

If you look at the edge of the board you will see the alignment mark he used to center the jig. It is not centered by the spacing of the holes but by the center line on the jig it self.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

If I understand you correctly, the center line was drawn on both boards at the beginning of the video.
When he moved to the second board, the center line is running down the center of the "U", but the alignment is precise because it is hitting the center line of the center hole guide.
We can't see it in the video, so I would have to assume the center line of that drill guide continues down the center of the "U".


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that I have used this jig quite a bit, I have some observations and questions. The innovative system (the "U" channel) they use to align the jig with existing dowels is quite accurate. However, in many cases, it's easier to align the stock with one of the edges of the jig, as shown in this video. The question or problem is that the gold-colored plate portion of the jig is not flush with the black portion. Therefore, with the 1x2 placed against one edge, the other edge of the stock is not fully supported. It's critical to make sure that the stock is correctly aligned with the jig and that it remains so when clamped. My question is whether there is a reason that the gold part is not perfectly aligned with the black portion. I doubt that mine is a manufacturing defect because the 1/4" plate (mis)aligns exactly the same way as this 3/8" plate. I don't see a way to shim either the gold or black part to make them level. I did consider putting some tape on the gold portion and trimming along its outline, but that task should not be necessary for a $200 jig.






In the picture, "A" points to the misalignment of the gold surface to the black surface. Arrow "B" points to the gap between the edge of the end grain of the 1x2 and the gold surface.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The only solution I see is to mill the mating surface a little more where the gold anodized section sits on the black frame, something that should have been done at the factory. To me this is a QC issue if it affects the operability of the jig.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Did I clearly illustrate the problem?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have to ask that question then the answer is probably no.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I sent this same information to JessEm. They responded that they see the wobble (apparently for the first time) but that's the way the jig is designed. Therefore, they're probably not going to address the problem.

What kind of tape could I use to build up the gold surface? Kapton tape? Maybe I should try some sandpaper. Actually, that's a pretty good idea. Are there any other thoughts?


----------

